# Another generic get shredded for the Summer journal!



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Right cut quite a bit of fat since the start of the year, started to ease off slightly just before my holiday i just got back from. Now I'm looking to shred quite a bit of fat. I want to be around 10/12% by 15th June.

My diet will be around 2000 cals a day, 100g Carbs or less, 70/80 grams of Fat and 250/270 grams of protein.

Carbs will be consumed morning, pre and post work out only.

Cheat meals will be limited to once a week.

Training will be (for now)

Chest/abs

Legs

Back/abs

Shoulders/Traps

Arms/abs

10 minute steady state jog at the start of the work out and 30 minute steady state run at the end.

Will also be doing some road runing and a bit of tennis (when the weather picks up)I will also cycle to the gym a few times a week.

Supplements

Fish Oil

Multi Vit

Vit C

Green tea

Psyllium Husk

Caffeine

Dextrose (PWO)

Ephedrine HCL

AAS

Thinking of a cycle to do at the moment, not 100% sure what to do as yet, but will be starting over the next few weeks.Finished one a couple of weeks ago, but wanna jump back on.

Pictures will be taken and added tomorrow.

Current stats5,9

14 stone

Body Fat around 15%ish maybe a bit more after the holiday


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry for all the text all mashed together, it messes up in work sometimes. Will edit it tomorrow.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

could be similar stats subbed mate, gonna follow see how you get along, good luck!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Pictures as promised.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Today's diet.

As I do shift work and work nights sometimes, my diet may look a bit funny. I just try to make sure I hit my macros.



Today's macros add up to

1966 cals. 111 Carbs. 71 Fat. 233 Prot.

Will be training at 9pm so will post up details later.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Good luck bud


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Chest DONE.

Bit weak after my holiday, should be back on form soon!

Ten minute warm up run various speeds from 8kph to 10.5kph

Crunches 25/20/20

Bench leg raises 10/10/10

Leg raises 10/10/10

Decline bench press Warm up 60kg x 15, 100kg x 5, 95kg x 5, 90kg x5 x 4, 85kg x 5

Flat dumbell press 34kg x 5, 32kg x 5 x 4, 30 x 5 x 5

Incline flies super set with light barbell

Flies 20kg x10 x 8 x 10. Barbell 28kg x 6 x 6

Cable cross overs 12.5kg x 15, 17.5kg x 8 x 8 x 10

15 minute run various speeds from 9kph to 11.5kph.

Will seperate text if it mashes together again.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

All the best with this mate!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Today's food.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Legs DONE.

10 minute jog.

Leg Extentions Warm up 60kg x 15. 95kg x 5 x 5 x 5 x 5 x 8.

Squats 100kg x 10. 120kg x 6. 140kg x 6 x 6.

Leg Press 200kg x 10. 130kg x 5 x 5 x 5.

Super Set Calf Press 200kg x 12 x 12 x 10. Hack calf raises 30kg x 20 x 12 x12.

Stiff leg Dead lifts on raised step for maximum stretch 70kg x 8 x 8 x 8.

Leg Curls 45kg x 8 x 8 x 8.

Also did some dumbell shrugs.

34kg x 15 x 20 x20.

Back day tomorrow


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Todays food.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Back DONE.

10 min jog

Decline crunches 20/15/15

Swiss ball crunches 15/15/15

Obliques with weight 20kg x 15

Deadlifts 60kg x 12. 100kg x 6 x 6. 120kg x 6.

Wide pull ups 7 x 5 x 5 x 5

Lat Pull Down 23kg x 15. 33.5kg x 6 x 7 x 8. 28.5kg x 11.

Close grip cable rows 20kg x 15. 28.5kg x 10 x 8 x 8. 23.5kg x 12.

Incline dumbbell pull ups 22kg x 8. 20 kg x 13 x 10 x 12.

MTS Back machine 35kg x 7. 30kg x 10. 25kg x 20 x 12.

25 min jog.

Was tired today as I finished nights in the morning and was woken up at 12 noon.

Shoulders in the morning as i've got a funeral in the afternoon.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Done shoulders yesterday in the morning as i had a funeral to go to in the afternoon. Didn'nt feel strong as I never do when i train at 8am 

Seated shoulder press (All weights are + bar) Warm up just bar x 30 reps. 30kg x 10. 35kg x 6 x 4. 32.5 x 6 x4.

Arnold Press 20kg x 5. 18kg x5 x 5 x 5 x5.

Side Lats. 10kg x 12. 14kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x10.

Front raises 12kg x 10 x 10 x 10.

Bent over rear delts 12kg x 15 x 15 x 15.

Barbell Pull ups 20kg + Bar x 12 x 12 x 11

Barbell Shrugs 60kg x 20. 80kg x 11 x 10 x 10.

Seated side Lats BURNOUT!!! (This killed my delts!)

2.5kgs x 30 x 30 x 30!

Diet yesterday was a bit meh as my cheat meal turned into a bit of a binge.

Breakfast

2 free range eggs.

Shake with 100g of greek yoghurt, 150 grams of pineapple, scoop of strawberry whey, 50 grams instant oats.

PWO shake one scoop of isolate whey.

100 grams of broc

135 grams of chicken breast.

Home made burger made with 250 grams of extra lean mince.

With olive oil and salad.

Then the binge...

2 choc chip muffins, 3 packs of baked crisps dipped in houmas. Half a pack of tangfastic haribo. 3 small spring rolls. large bowl of crunchy nut bites with semi skimmed milk. Packet of galaxy bites. Shame.

Arms today, hopefully all the rubbish I ate last night will give me the exta glycogen in my muscles to tear it up today!

Progress Photos will be added next Friday.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Arms done.

5 min warm up jog.

Abs - Plack super set with crunches x 2.

Barbell curls (With Bar) Bar x 20. 30kg x 4. 20kg x 8 x 6 x 6 x 5.

Incline Dumbell Curls 12kg x 6. 9kg x 9 x 9 x 9

EZ Bar Curls on preacher 10kg x 10 x 12. 12.5 x 7

Skull Crushers EZ Bar 30 kg x 10. 40kg x 6. 30kg x 10 x 9.

Close Grip Bench 70kg x 4. 60kg x 9 x 7 x 4.

V Bar Push Down 35kg x 8 x 7 x 5.

Reverse push down 20kg x 15 x 15.

Tri set - Pull ups with hammer curls and bicep/forarm curls. Only managed one set as I was done in.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Returning the compliment you made in gracing my journal mate

I think youve got a lot to work with there and looking at your pics there is definatly a lot of potential with regards to your shape etc

Good shape on the quads, for me you legs stood out more than anything else (added to that your strength on the squats)

Im now five weeks down and circa 12lbs lost. Keep the faith with regards to the diet.

Good luck and I`ll keep following with interest!!!


----------



## Paulo15_4 (May 5, 2012)

will follow

Good luck mate!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers Guys.

Cant reply with quote in work..

To Incredible Sulk. Yep still got alot of work to go. Its strange but I dont usually look that small, but I decided to take the pics first thing in the morning + after not having any carbs for a few days, but yep still a LONG way to go.

Its funny really because when I started training, I alaways concentrated more on the parts my mates didnt as i didnt want to be "Joe Biceps" in the gym, they would go straight for the bicep curls/chest etc and I'd go for the squats! Probably neglected the other parts, but will continue to work on them. Thanks again.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Yesterdays food.

3 eggs

300 grams Cottage Cheese

100grams of Porridge

Salad with 250 grams of Extra lean Mince

Tablespoon of Olive Oil

100 Grams of Asparagus

200 grams of Turkey Breast

500Ml Bottle of Fanta Zero

60 grams of Whey Isolate

1,949cals 107cabs 63 fat 244 prot

Handfull of Doritos  Couldnt help myself!

No lifting today, only an hours cardio to be done.

Will post up food later. Having a bit of a carb refeed where I'm upping them to 200 grams.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

An hours running just done and 930 Cals burnt


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Monday - Chest

Abs - Crunches, hanging leg raises.

Very weak on my chest at the moment. Still had a good bash though.

Flat Bench 60kg x 10. 90kg x 5. 95kg x 3 x 4. 85kg x 7 x 6.

Incline Dumbell Press. 30kg x 8 x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6.

Decline Dumbell Press. 30kg x 6 x 6 x6 x6.

Cable Cross Over. 15kg x 15. 21kg x 6 x 6. 17.5 x 10 Drop set to 10kg x 20.

DB Shrugs (Nice and slow, full stretch) 32 x 25 x 20 x 20.

Food Monday

3 Eggs

Porridge

Banana

Tub of Cottage Cheese

Whey Isolate

Chicken Breast

Brown rice

100g Reduced fat Cheese

Smoked Hoki with Fine beans and Baby Corn

Suger Free Jelly

1,841Cals 112 Carbs 50 Fat 237 Prot

Legs later.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

miguelmolez said:


> Pictures as promised.
> 
> View attachment 82525
> 
> ...


Did your mattress shrink in the wash :lol:

good luck with this fella


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers Jay!

Hahaha! Naaah I'm renting, so didnt want to give up my Foam memory Mattress just to fit the base! As long as I've got somewhere to crash I'm not bothered.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Legs DONE.

Just blasted them on my work lunch break.

5 Minute Warm up sprint.

Leg Extentions. 65kg x 10. 95kg x 6 x 6 x6 x 5

Squats 100kg x 10. 140kg x 6 x 6 x 8

Leg Press 250kg x 6 x 6 x 6.

Hack Calf Raises 100 kgx 15 x 12 x 12.

Leg Curls 35kg x 10. 55kg x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6.

Food for Today.

230g egg white.

One egg.

150g banana

40g Porridge

100g Apple

20g Almonds

Both dusted with cinnamon.

60g Whey Isolate

250g Chicken Breast

100g Broccoli

120g Salmon Fillet

220g Roast Veg

1,824 Cals 103 Carbs 60 Fat 224 Prot


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Todays Food.

3 eggs

Banana

Porridge

Yoghurt

Pineapple

Steak

Brocolli

Small slice of Ginger cake. Had an exam in work, thought I could do with some more carbs for mental energy, that was my excuse any way 

Milk & Whey Protein x 2 scoops

Chicken Breast

Couliflower

1/2 Tablespoon of Olive oil

10g Almonds

1,841Cals 145Carbs 55 Fat 201 Prot

Back tonight after work.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Back DONE yesterday.

Dead Lifts 60kg x 12. 100kg x 10. 120kg x 6 x 6. 100kg x 6.

Close Grip Lat Pull Down 70kg x 10. 90kg x 3. 85kg x 6. 80kg x 6. 75kg x 7.

Barbell Rows 60kg x 10 x 8. 70kg x 6 x 6.

Dumbell Rows 30kg x 10 x 8 x 10.

MTS Row Machine 40kg x 6. 35kg x 6. 30kg x 7. 25kg x 8.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

**Also did a 25 minute run at the end.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Todays Food.

Myprotein Total Milk and Whey - Protein, 60 g

Bananas - Raw, 150 g

Pineapple - Raw, all varieties, 100 g

Flavahans - Porridge 40 g

Nuts - Walnuts, english, 20 g

Asda - Golden Delicious Apple, 100 g

Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself - Cottage Cheese, 300 g

Asda Ready to Eat - Barbeque Chicken Breast Slices, 1 container 200 g

Tilda Legendary Rice - Wholegrain Pilau, 1 container 250 g

Myprotein Total Milk and Whey 30 g

Asda - Irish Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince, 125 g

Asda Fresh Tastes - Baby Spinach, 0.5 container (180 gs ea.)

Generic - Egg Whites, Raw (33g), 20 g

Asda - Baby Courgettes, 0.5 container (160 gs ea.)

TOTAL: 1,894cals 178gCarbs 39gFat 219g Prot


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

havent been able to update or post the last few days, my nan had a bad fall so Iv'e had to stay at hers from saturday, not eaten very well the past few days. managed to get the gym today and get my diet back on track. Will post up today.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Chest/Bi's

Feeling very weak after my sh1tty eating over the last few days, but gave it a good bash.

Flat Bench - 60kg x 10. 90kg x 3. 85 x 4 x 4. 80 x 4. 75 x 5.

Incline DB Press 32kg x 3. 30kg x 6 x 6 x 6. 28kg x 7 x 5.

Slight incline Flies 20kg x 10 x 10 x 8 x 7.

Alt DB Curls 14kg x 8. 16kg x 6 x 6 x 6. 14kg x 6.

EZ Bar Preacher Curls 15kg (Inc Bar) x 10. 20kg (Inc bar) x 9 x 8 x 7. 15kg(inc Bar) x 9

Cable curls 10kg x 20. 15kg x 10 x 10.

Food for today

Flavahans - Porridge 40 g

Sainsbury's - British Strawberries, 30 g

Sainsbury's - Rasberries, 30 g

Asda - Blueberries, 30 g

Aldi Brooklea - Low Fat Greek Yoghurt, 100 g

Aldi - Merevale - British Free Range Eggs - Medium, 3 egg

Asda - Clear Honey, 15 g

Myprotein Total Milk and Whey - Protein, 30 g

Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself - Cottage Cheese, 300 g

Asda - Turkey Breast Steaks, 200 g

Tesco - Fresh Asparagus Tips 100 g

Tilda - Wholegrain Pilau Microwave, 250 g

Aldi Ashfield Farm - Chicken Breast Fillets, 200 g

Veg - Veg Brocolli , 100 g

Nuts - Almonds, 20 g

1,952cals 154gCarbs 57g Fat 213g prot

Legs Tomorrow.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Good luck buddy, will sub to see your progress. I getting shredded too, lets see who can be the best


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Your on pal. Good luck yourself


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Pic of me at the end of my last cycle.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Leg day today (Excluding calfs)

Also Abs.

Crunches 25 x 3.

Bench Leg raises 15 x 3.

Squats. 60kg x 15. 100kg x 10. 140kg x 7 x7 x 6.

Leg Press 200kg x 10. 250 x 6 x 6 x6. 220kg x 6.

Stiff Leg Deads 60kg x 10. 80kg x 8 x 8 x 8.

Single leg extentions. 35kg x 10. 50kg x 10 x 10 x 8.

Was walking like id been bummed by king kong after todays session.

Todays Food.

Generic - Strawberries Raw, 50 g

Asda - Blueberries, 50 g

Eggs - Goose, whole, 1 egg

Aldi Merevale - Medium Free Range Egg, 1 egg

Flavahans - Porridge 100 g

Gales - Pure Honey, 20 g

Aldi Brooklea - Natural Low Fat Greek Style Yogurt, 100 g

Optimum Nutrition - Gold Standard Natural 100% Whey - Chocolate, 1 rounded scoop (32 g)

Asda - Turkey Breast Steaks, 175 g

Asda - Green Beans, 100 g

Aldi - Oakhurst - Chicken Breast Fillets (Skinless & Boneless), 250 g

Generic - Peppers - Sweet - Orange, Raw, 50 g

Asda - Asparagus, 50 g

Aldi Four Seasons - Leaf Spinich, 40 g

Generic - Mange Tout 100 g

Cadbury - Hot Chocolate - Highlights, 0.5 Tablespoon (30ml)

TOTAL: 1,848 Cals	131g Carbs 55g Fat	197g Prot


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Yesterday was Shoulders/traps/calfs/Triceps.

Hack calf raises 50kg x 20. 100kg x 10 x 12. 120kg x 10 x 11.

Calf Press 220kg x10. 200 x 10 x 10.

DB Shoulder Press (Very weak on this today) 20kg x 10. 24kg x 5. 22kg x 5. 20kg x 5 x 6

Seated bent over rear delts. 10kg x 12 x 12 x 12

Side Lats. 14kg 10 x 10 x 10. 10kg x 12.

Smith Press super set with light side lats 20kg x 12 x 10 x 12. Side Lats 4kg x 12 x 10 x 12.

Close Grip bench. 60kg x 7 x 6 x 6 x6 x4.

Dips 8 x 10 x 10.

Behind head rope extentions 10kg x 12. 30kg x 5. 25kg x 8 x 8 x 6.

DB Shrugs 34kg x 20 x 25 x 20.

Finished off with a 30 minute run.

Food for yesterday.

Aldi Harvest Morn - Porridge Oats 100 g,

Fresh Raw - Rasberries, 50 g

Sainsbury's - British Strawberries, 50 g

Myprotein Total Milk and Whey - Protein, 39 g

Appleby's - Piri-Piri Style Chicken Breast Mini Fillets, 200 g

Protein Powder - Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Gold Standard (Double Rich Chocolate), 1 scoop (29g)

My Protein - Instant Oats, 20 g

Aldi Ashfield Farm - Chicken Breast Fillets, 250 g

Aldi - Avocado, 50 g

Aldi Brooklea - Natural Low Fat Greek Style Yogurt, 100 g

Asda - Blueberries, 50 g

Asda - Bistro Salad, 100 g

Sainsbury's - Vine Ripened Tomatoes 250g,

Peppers - Sweet, red, raw, 100 g

Oils - Olive Oil, Extra Virgin , 0.5 tbsp

Aldi the Fishmonger - Skinless and Boneless Frozen Yellowfin Tuna Steak, 2 tuna steak

TOTAL: 1,829cals 132g carbs 41g fat 228g prot


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Today was back. Bit rushed as it was on mu work lunch break.

Dead lifts 60kg x 12. 100kg x 6 x6 x6.

Pull Ups 6 x 4 x4

Seated cable Rows 20kg x 12. 33.5kg x5 x 6. 28.5 x 7 x 6.

Lat Pull Down 20kg x 12. 28.5 x7 x 6 x 6.

Dumbell Rows 30kg x 8 x 8.

Back Machine 40kg x 10 x 8 x 8.

MTS Rows 20kg x 20.

Food today

Strawberries - Raw, 60 g

Mp - Instant Oats, 100 grams

Optimum Nutrition - Gold Standard 100% Whey - Rocky Road, 2 scoop

Aldi Brooklea - Natural Low Fat Greek Style Yogurt, 170 g

Generic - Rasberries 100g, 65 g

Aldi - Peppered Smoked Mackerel Fillets, 200 g

Optimum Nutrition - Gold Standard 100% Whey - Rocky Road, 1 scoop

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 300 grams

Generic - Sugar Snap Peas 50 g

1,826 cals 109g carbs 67g fat 196g prot


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Pics tonight, so gonna have my cheat meal. Fat bag of pop corn and some pick and mix. Its needed after the week ive had!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Subbed and given power reps to get rid of that shat on you're shoe,i think 99% of your posts are good mate!That's greener!subbed


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers mate, bout time, I didnt think it was justified! 

I'll try my best to stay in the green now!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

As promised to myself I pigged out a bit last night after my Chicken/veg.

Went the cinema to see The Raid, some new Indonesian martail arts flick. Not bad, but too much going on sometimes..

Managed to nail nacho's with cheese, Jalapinos, salsa, medium popcorn, small bag of Pick and Mix and a Tango Blast.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Todays food.

Lowered Carbs/upped fats today and went on an hours run on the tredmill. 900cals burnt.

Aldi Merevale - Medium Free Range Egg, 3 eggs

Avocados - Raw, 80 g

Nuts - Almonds, 50 g

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 250 grams

Morrison - Spinich, 100 g

Aldi the Fishmonger - Skinless and Boneless Frozen Yellowfin Tuna Steak, 2 tuna steak

Aldi - Seasonal Salad, 80 g

Generic - Cucumber Raw, Whole 50 g

Veg - Veg Brocolli , 100 g

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 300 grams

1,608 cals 38g carbs 79g fat 212g prot


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Yesterdays food. Will post yesterdays workout later.

Aldi Harvest Morn - Porridge Oats 100 g

Appleby's - Piri-Piri Style Chicken Breast Mini Fillets, 1 container (200 gs ea.)

Optimum Nutrition - Gold Standard 100% Whey - Rocky Road, 1 scoop

Myprotein - Instant Oats, 60 g

Sainsbury's - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince 250g

Morrisons - Red Onions, 20 g

Aldi- Great Gerkins - Whole Sweet Pickles, 1 oz

Heinz - Tomato Ketchup TBspoon

Tomatoes - Red, ripe, raw, year round average, 50 g

Kingsmill - Tasty Wholemeal Roll, 2 roll

(Made 2 burgers)

Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself - Low Fat Greek Yoghurt, 100 g

Asda - Chilli Turkey Burgers, 0.5 container (400 gs ea.)

Arla - Apetina Feta 10% Fat*, 25 g

Oils - Olive Oil, Extra Virgin , 0.5 tbsp

Kerry Low Low - Cheese Slices, 4 Slice

MIni Caugettes, baby corn

Salad Tomatos, cucumber, olives etc

BBQ'd the above 

2,239Cals 201g Carbs 58gFat 221g Prot

Had a bit of a carb up day as I felt really weak yesterday from really lowering my cals. Dont think I can go below 50/60gs of carbs.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Have ordered some Trenovol-V to help with Catobolism while lowering Cals. never gone downt he PH route so intrested to see how things go.

Would running clen with a PH be ok, I know clen can strip muscle fat if not using AAS would it be the same for PH?

Cheers

M


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

**Strip muscle, not muscle fat**


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Yesterdays training was a bit meh. I went really low on carbs the day before and I woke up feeling really tired and dizzy!

Decline Bench 60 x 12. 95 x 5. 90 x 5.80kg x 6. 75kg x 6.

Incline Bench Press 60kg x 5. 50kg x 8 x 6 x 6. 40kg x 9.

Flat DB Bench Press 30kg x 3, 28kg x 6 x 5 x 5. 26kg x 6 x 4.

Incline Flies 20kg x 6 x 6. 16kg x 5 x 7.

MTS Incline Press 10kg x 8 x 12. 5kg x 15.

30 minute Run on tredmill. Burnt 500 cals.

No training today as long shift in work, just went on a run at dinner and burnt 400 cals.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Todays food

Aldi Harvest Morn - Porridge Oats 100 g

Sainsbury's - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince 500g

Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself - Low Fat Greek Yoghurt, 200 g

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet

250 grams Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself - Natural Cottage Cheese, 300 g

Generic - Fish, Salmon, Atlantic, Farmed, Raw - 130g

Asda - Crunchy Stir Fry, 125 g

Generic - Toasted Sesame Oil, 0.5 tbsp

Eggs - White only, raw, 300 g

1,825cals 78gcarbs 68gfat 219g Prot


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Todays food..

Asda - Egg - Large Free Range, 3 egg

Bananas - Raw, 150 g

Aldi Harvest Morn - Porridge Oats 80 g

Sainsburys Be Good to Yourself - Natural Cottage Cheese 300 g

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 490grams, 300 grams

Tilda - Brown Basmati Microwave Rice, 250 g

Asda - Turkey Breast Steaks, 200 g

Asda - Green Beans, 100 g

Pni - Protien Powder Strawberry, 36 g

2,083cals 172g carbs 54g fat 231g prot

Training today

Started my Trenovol cycle today.

Strength isnt the best at the moment, gonna up my cals a bit now.

Arms today

Barbell Curls (all +bar) 20kg x 10 x 9 x 6. 15kg x 8 x 8 x 10 x 7

Incline DB Curls 10kg x 8 x 6 . 8kg x 8 x 8 x 8.

DB Preacher Curls 14kg x 8. 12kg x 7 x 7

Reverse BB Curls 20kg x12x 12 x 12

Close grip BP 60kg x 10. 80kg x 6 x 4. 75kg x6 x 4.

Skull Crushers 30kg x 8 x 8. 20kg x 10.

Rope Pull downs 10kg x 15. 20kg x 10. 15kg x 12 x 14 x 10 Drop to 10kg x 10.

Super set

Dips BW x 6. BB 21 curls with 20kg. 3 sets.

Just done a 25 minute run and burnt 500 cals.

Anyone got any advise to stop me losing strength? Thought id covered everything, but not sure my cals are too low???


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Chest and Bis today.

Flat bench - 70kg x 12. 95kg x 5. 90kg x 6. 85kg x 6. 80kg x 7.

Incline DB Press 30kg x 6. 26 x 8 x 7 x 7 x 6.

Decline Flies 18kg x 10 x 10 x 10.

Chest press Machine 45kg x 18. 60kg x 6 x 7 x 7 .

EZ Bar Curls 20kg + Bar x 15. 25kg + Bar x 10 x 10 x 10.

Incline DB Curls 10kg x 10. 8kg x 10 x 10 x 10.

Cable Curls at various weights.

25 minute jog.

Todays food.

Aldi Harvest Morn - Porridge Oats 100 g,

Aldi - Merevale - British Free Range Eggs - Medium, 3 egg

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Asda - Blueberries, 50 g

Tilda - Brown Basmati Microwave Rice, 125 g 17

Asda Smart Price - Chicken Breast Fillets (Skinless), 200 g

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Asda Smart Price - Chicken Breast Fillets (Skinless), 260 g

Nuts - Almonds, 20 g

TOTAL: 1,879cal s 113gcarbs 54g fat 236g prot


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I see all is going well in here mate,nice consistant work.Unlike me in my journal lol

I imagine you are lookin cut now?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Getting a lot leaner mate, weigtht has gone down 7lbs so i'll get some pics up over the next few days, i havent been on the last few days due to some commitments, but will try to be more consistent with my journal now!

Yours not going too well pal? How is your progress as a whole?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Getting a lot leaner mate, weigtht has gone down 7lbs so i'll get some pics up over the next few days, i havent been on the last few days due to some commitments, but will try to be more consistent with my journal now!
> 
> Yours not going too well pal? How is your progress as a whole?


Well done,spot on.

Too much to start on about,poss heart probs,is the crux realy,we will see though


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate. Let hope its not too serious. let me know how it goes.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Let hope its not too serious. let me know how it goes.


Will do,or pop into 'strong fatboy journal by biglbs 'if your passin?you're welcome mate.be lucky


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Legs today.

Squats 60kg x 20. 100kg x 10. 140kg x 6. 100kg x 10 x 10.

Leg Press 200kg x 10. 250kg x 6 x6. 270kg x 5.

Single leg Ext 40kg x 15. 60kg x 8 x 6 x 6.

Single Leg Curls 35kg x 12 x 10. 30 x 10.

Todays food.

My Protein - Impact Whey Chocolate Mint, 25 g

Myprotein - Instant Oats, 100 g

Aldi Merevale - Medium Free Range Egg, 2 egg

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Asda Smart Price - Chicken Breast Fillets (Skinless), 200 g

Tilda - Brown Basmati Microwave Rice, 125 g

Asda - Chilli Turkey Burgers, 200 g

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Nuts - Walnuts, english, 20 g

1,814cals 125g carbs 54g fat 213g Prot

Did Body fat test today with callipers - Now sit at 14.5% BF


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Chest/bis yesterday, felt quite strong.

Decline Bench 100kg x 5. 95kg x 6 x 6 x 6. 90kg x 8.

Incline DP Press 28kg x 7 x7 x7 x7.

Cable cross over.

double 10kg x 15

Then single 7.5kg x 10

double 10kg x 15

Then singe 7.5 kg x 10

Made sure I got a good stretch on the moves. Chest was PUMPED at this point so decided to burn out on the press machine.

EZ Bar curls with 15kgs x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8.

Hammer Curls 14kg x 8 x8. 12kg x 8 x8.

Incline dumbell curls 10kg x 10 x 10 x10 x10/

Legs today.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Some good posts here mate defo a journal worth following!

Looks like your progressing well man keep at it!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Some good posts here mate defo a journal worth following!
> 
> Looks like your progressing well man keep at it!


Cheers for the support pal


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Todays food

Aldi Harvest Morn - Porridge Oats 50 g

Bananas - Raw, 100 g

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 2

Sci-Mx - Protein Flapjacks Yogurt & Honey 80g, 1 bar

Meal 3

Generic - Lambs Liver, 270 g

Tilda - Wholegrain Pilau Microwave, 125 g

Meal 4

Morrisons - Eat Smart Natural Cottage Cheese, 100 g

Asda - Golden Delicious Apple, 100 g

Meal 5

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 6

Morrisons - Mushroom Stir Fry 320g, 0.5 pack

Asda Smart Price - Chicken Breast Fillets (Skinless), 200 g

TOTAL: 2,045 cals	159g carbs 53g fat	283g prot


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> Generic - Lambs Liver, 270 g


Duno how you can eat this mate haha


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Yesterdays Training

Legs

Leg Extentions 30kg x 15. 70kg x 8. 95 x 6 x 6 x 5.

Stiff Leg Deads. 60kg x 10. 80kg x 8 x 6 x 6. 60kg x 8.

Hack Squats. 100kg x 8. 130kg x 8 x 8 x 8 x8.

Barbell Calf Raises 100kg x 30. 150kg x 15 x 15 x 15.

Leg Press 200kg x 8 x8 x8 x8.

Calf Press 200kg x 10 x 10 x 10.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Livers nice mate! Get it down you lad!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Aw nah mate i find it vile lol


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Its not the best tasting, but few spices and some onion its ok. DOnt eat it all the time, just tyring different sources of protein.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Todays food! WHat I have eaten/will eat!

Meal 1

Aldi Harvest Morn - Porridge Oats 50 g

Sainsbury's - Strawberries, 100 g

Asda - Egg - Large Free Range, 3 egg

Meal 2

Morrisons - Low Fat Natural Yoghurt 200 g

Meal 3

Tilda Legendary Rice - Wholegrain Pilau, 125 g

Asda - Ready to Eat Peppered Steak Slices, 1 container

Meal 4

Morrisons Eat Smart Half Fat - Mature White Cheese, 100 g

Meal 5

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 6

Asda - Extra Lean Mince Beef, 125 g

Asparagus - Raw, 100 g

TOTAL: 1,740cals 95g carbs 63gFat 197g Prot


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Its not the best tasting, but few spices and some onion its ok. DOnt eat it all the time, just tyring different sources of protein.


Do you not eat fish mate?

Also are these any good Asda - Chilli Turkey Burgers, 200 g ??


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I do eat fish mate, have a look back at my other posts. I love salmon. Dont eat much tinned tuna.

Yes mate, its Turkey Mince with chilli flakes, they are not bad at all, very tasty, especially on the BBQ


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> I do eat fish mate, have a look back at my other posts. I love salmon. Dont eat much tinned tuna.
> 
> Yes mate, its Turkey Mince with chilli flakes, they are not bad at all, very tasty, especially on the BBQ


I love fish the only thing i find with fish is it doesnt fill me up as much as say chicken or minced beef

They do sound brilliant like think im gonna get myself some to try!

shame your not keen on tuna as its so convienient lol


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah give them a whirl mate, they are £2 for 4 burgers, tasty as fook.

I went thru a phase last year and I would eat Tuna every day, twice sometimes, got sick of it, will eat it again soon though.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Aye you get sick eating the same things all the time. I hate eggs now but there the only thing i eat in the mornings along with cereal for some carbs i just add anything to them to try make it taste a bit different

I will be in asda over the weekend il buy some and let you know my thoughts lol


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Weight has been up and down, possibly due to the trenovol cycle? Deffo looking leaner and more vascular.

Shoulders/Triceps today.

DB Shoulder Press 16kg x 12. 22kg x 10. 26kg x 8. 28kg x 6 x 6.

Side Lats 10kg x 15. 12kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10.

Standing Barbell Shoulder Press 40kg x 6. 30kg x 8 x8 x8 x8.

Seated Bent Over real delts 10kg x 10 x 10 x10 x10.

Skull F*ckers (all +EZ Bar) 20kg x 15. 40kg x 10 x 6. 30kg x 8 x 8 x 8

Reverse pull downs at various weights.

Behind head rope extentions full stack x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10

Dips x BW x 10 x10 x10 x10

Food

Myprotein - Instant Oats, 100 g

Myprotein - Impact Whey - Cookies and Cream, 60 g

Asda - Egg - Large Free Range, 3 egg

Meal 2

Myprotein - Impact Whey - Cookies and Cream, 60 g 23

Meal 3

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 490grams, 300 grams

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Meal 4

Asda - Turkey Breast Steaks, 250 g

Asparagus - Raw, 100 g

TOTAL: 1,902Cals 88gCarbs 52g Fat 280g Prot


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IMO you need to lean bulk this summer then get shredded the next one.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers for the imput bud, i do agree, but i'd like to get the BF down a little bit more before I up the cals, basically like starting with a blank canvas to work with. Will be bulking mid september.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hoping to be bulking around the same time as you mate im the same wanting to get the bf shifted before i start bulking


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

With you on that one dude. At 14% now, so want to get to 10% by Sep however if I only get to 11/12% I'll just start bulking any way!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

im at about 18 mate looking to get down as much as possible but goal is 12% wheteher thats possible between now and sept i duno but gonna give it a good try like


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Just smash it mate, its deffo dooable. Up your cardio a bit if its not melting as quick as you like.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Legs today.

Squats 60kg x 15. 100kg x 10. 120kg x 8. 140 x 5 x 6.

Leg Press 300kg x 2. 250kg x 8. 200kg x 10. 150kg x 15.

Hack calfs 100kg x 20 x 20 x20 SS with calf raises on step with body weight x 4 sets.

Todays grub!

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 50 g

Asda - Egg - Large Free Range, 3 egg

Bananas - Raw, 100 g

Asda - Blueberries, 100 g

Meal 2

Myprotein - Impact Whey - Cookies and Cream, 60 g

Meal 3

Sci-Mx - Protein Flapjacks Yogurt & Honey 80g

Meal 4

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Asda - Skinless Chicken Breast Fillets, 300 g

Meal 5

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 300 grams

Veg - Veg Brocolli , 100 g

TOTAL: 1,891cals 137g carbs 54g fat 243g Protein


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Your leg routine looks good mate i have a bit of everything in mine but looking at it whats the need to isolate everything if your doing a squat and leg press that hits every where! might adjust mine tbh


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers pal, it hits everything really, I'll mix it up and do more isolations next week, I try to do different routies every week.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Different routines keep the body guessing n that


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Not updated due to few personal issues, which i wont bore you with.

Was my first day back at the gym today since last Friday, the longest break I've had from the gym in a while.

Extending my cut until Spetember, will hopefull be at 10% by then with some dedication.

Chest.

Decline Bench 60kg x 15. 80kg x 12. 95kg x 8. 100kg x 4.

Incline DB Press 30kg x 6. 28kg x 8 x 8 x 8.

Cable Cross Over 15kg x 15. 17.5kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10.

Chest Press Machine 45kg x 15 x 15 x 15

Food today.

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 50 g

Asda - Egg - Large Free Range, 3 egg

Meal 2

Sci-Mx - Protein Flapjacks Yogurt & Honey 80g, 1 bar

Meal 3

Tilda - Wholegrain Pilau Microwave, 125 g 16

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 200 grams

Meal 4

Myprotein - Impact Whey Protein - Cookies & Cream, 60 g

Meal 5

Asda Good for You - Black Pepper Cottage Cheese, 1 container (300 gs ea.)

Meal 6

Tesco - Fresh Tuna Steak, 150 g

Tesco - Fresh Asparagus Tips 100 g,

TOTAL: 1,822 cals 127g carbs 54g fat 218g protein


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wondered where you were,nice to see you back mate!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Wondered where you were,nice to see you back mate!


Cheers pal. Hows things with you? I'll have a little nose thru your journal in a bit.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Great back workout today.

Deadlifts 60kg x 15. 100kg x 10. 120kg x 8. 140kg x 8.

Pull ups (very slow on the negative) 6 x 7 x 5 x 4

Dumbell Rows 30kg x 12. 34kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10.

SUPER SET

Reverve lat Pull down 24kg x 20. Machine Pull down thingy x 10. Did 3 sets and back was throbibing after.

Foooood

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 40 g,

Myprotein - Impact Whey - Cookies and Cream, 50 g

Meal 2

Nuts - Almonds, 70 g

Meal 3

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

John West - Tuna In Spring Water, 130 g

Sainsbury's - Basmati Rice Uncooked, 30 g

Meal 4

Myprotein - Impact Whey - Cookies and Cream, 40 g

Meal 5

Morrisons - Chicken Breast Steaks, 200 g

Sainsbury's - Asparagus Tips, 1 container (125 gs ea.)

Meal 6

Morrisons - Chicken Breast Steaks, 200 g

Tesco - Brocolli, Fresh, 100 g

TOTAL: 1,878Cals 86gcarbs 59gFat 260gProtein


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Shoulders/traps/bis and tris.

Todays workout was giant sets, all round. Light to medium weight, high reps and full burn outs. My arms are killing still.

Looked huge in the mirror after!

Wont post up full work out as I CBA haha. But examples were

Bicep curls, side lat raises and rope push downs, with DB shrugs. I did about 4 giant sets altogether with Abs.

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 80 g

Myprotein - Impact Whey Protein - Cookies & Cream, 60 g

Meal 2

Myprotein - Impact Whey - Cookies and Cream, 60 g

Meal 3

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Tesco - Fresh Cod Loin, 160 g

Meal 4

Morrisons - Chicken Breast Steaks, 200 g

Veg - Veg Brocolli , 100 g

Meal 5

Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself - British Quark, 1 container (250 gs ea.)

Nuts - Almonds, 40 g

Nuts - Walnuts, english, 20 g

TOTAL: 1,800Cals 103gCarbs 55gFat 244g Protein


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Shoulders/traps/bis and tris.
> 
> Todays workout was giant sets, all round. Light to medium weight, high reps and full burn outs. My arms are killing still.
> 
> ...


A srange combination of moves?No compounds?Why not?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I did mate! I did a few compunds! They were part of the other GIANT sets I done today. Barbell press, with Hammer curls, with Close grip Bench Press! Should have used that as my main example as that was the killer. Felt sick after that bad boy!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumb:


miguelmolez said:


> I did mate! I did a few compunds! They were part of the other GIANT sets I done today. Barbell press, with Hammer curls, with Close grip Bench Press! Should have used that as my main example as that was the killer. Felt sick after that bad boy!


 :thumb :Repped!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers matey!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Finished my Trenovol cycle other day, started PCT today of Nolva 20/20/20/20

Heres my latest pics.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you get gains from decline press? I've never been a fan but I guess it's a personal thing? I stick to flat and incline pressing and use dips follower chest.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

mikemull said:


> Do you get gains from decline press? I've never been a fan but I guess it's a personal thing? I stick to flat and incline pressing and use dips follower chest.


Deffo mate, hits different parts of the chest. I do decline dumbells and flies as well as barbell. I prefer incline though!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Deffo mate, hits different parts of the chest. I do decline dumbells and flies as well as barbell. I prefer incline though!


Just feel inclines are more important as upper chest stands out more than the lower, it's the t shirt filler lol. And I think incline helps my ohp as well.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

mikemull said:


> Just feel inclines are more important as upper chest stands out more than the lower, it's the t shirt filler lol. And I think incline helps my ohp as well.


yeah deffo agree there as a chest mass builder, i just like to keep my body guessing by mixing it up each week!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

> Finished my Trenovol cycle other day, started PCT today of Nolva 20/20/20/20
> 
> Heres my latest pics.
> 
> ...


look out for miguelmolez latest tell all book

HENCH: tales from the bench

:thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking good buddy


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> look out for miguelmolez latest tell all book
> 
> HENCH: tales from the bench
> 
> :thumb:


hahaha! cheers mate!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Yesterday was Back/chest.

Will only be able to train 3 times this week as I'll be going to Amsterdam Friday to a festival. So trying to get everything in!

Dead lifts high rep medium weight

60kg x 15. 100kg x 10 x 10 x10 x 10.

Bench 75kg x 12. 85kg x 10. 100kg x 4. 90kg x 8 x 8.

Pull ups wide grip/close grip. 6 x 6 x 5 x5 x 4 x 4.

Incline DB Press 30kg x 12. 34kg x 10. 38kg x 5. 34kg x 8.

Dumbell pullovers 38kg x 6. 34kg x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8.

Cable Cross Over various weights x 12.

Facepulls whole stack x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10.

Food yesterday. Had a treat in the evening, sort of on wind down for the weekend 

Foods

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 40 g,

Myprotein - Impact Whey - Cookies and Cream, 60 g 2

Meal 2

Sci-Mx - Protein Flapjacks Yogurt & Honey 80g, 1 bar

Meal 3

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 300 grams

Tesco - Basmati Rice, 60 g

Meal 4

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 5

Mcdonald's (Uk) - Big Mac, 1 burger

Mcdonald's (Uk) - French Fries (Medium)

Mcdonald's (Uk) Website Data - Mayo Chicken, 1 Roll

TOTAL: 2,579 Cals 239gCarbs 83gFat 232gProtein


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Legs today.

Single Leg ext 30kg x 15. 60kg x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8.

Squats 100kg x 15 x 15 x 15 x 15.

Leg Press 250kg x 6 x 6 x 6.

Calf raises 110kg x 15 x 15 x 15 x 15.

Single Leg curls 30kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10/.

Food.

eal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 30 g

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 70 g

Meal 2

Sainsbury's - Quark (Be Good to Yourself), 250 g

Meal 3

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 490grams, 300 grams

Tilda - Pure Basmati Microwave Rice, 125 g

Meal 4

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 5

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 300 grams

Sainsbury's - Cruncy Vegetable Stir Fry 300 g,

TOTAL: 1,889cals 89gcarbs 51g fat 274g Protein


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Doing well mate doing well!!!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheer la!

Yeah smashing it now. Todays leg sesh was done in 45 mins, so was fooked after!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Cheer la!
> 
> Yeah smashing it now. Todays leg sesh was done in 45 mins, so was fooked after!


intense mate better that way!!!

football season has just started for me so my leg days used to be firdays but will have to change it up cause footie sat morn now, and noway i could do legs the day before, had ago last weekend and i was killin!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I try to have a day off after legs. If I'm being honest its not my favorate part to do, but i deffo enjoy it more than I used to. Can start to see some seperation on my quads now, which motivates me to keep hammering them.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol found my first 'progress' pic from last year.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Today was Shoulders, Bi's and tris.

This was my last workout until next Tuesday/Wednesday when I get back from my trip to the dam!

Went for high rep, medium weight.

DB Shoulder Press 26kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10

SS with Side lat raises 14 kg x 10 x 8 x 8 x 8.

Alt Dbcurls 16 x 12 x 12 x 12 x 12.

Incline DB Curls (Slow) 9kg x 15 x 15 x 15 x 15.

Close Grip Bench 85kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10.

Rope Push Downs

Ended with Giant set

Machine Shoulder Press

Dips

21's Bicep curls

X 3

Food.

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 40 g,

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 70 g

Meal 2

Sainsburys Be Good to Yourself - Natural Cottage Cheese 300g

Nairn's - Scottish Oatcakes, 6 biscuit

Meal 3

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 300 grams

Tilda - Pure Basmati Microwave Rice, 125 g

Meal 4

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 5

Sainsbury's - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince

250 g Sainsbury's - Asparagus Tips, 1 container (125 gs ea.)

TOTAL: 2,069Cals 128g Carbs 54gFat 266g Protein


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Back to being healthy today!

Came back Tuesday, but left quite run down after lack of sleep. Great festival in Amsterdam though.

Chest today, will post up info later


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Back to being healthy today!
> 
> Came back Tuesday, but left quite run down after lack of sleep. Great festival in Amsterdam though.
> 
> Chest today, will post up info later


I bet you got some toxins to get out a?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh mate, just a bit. I was quite naughty! hehe.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Oh mate, just a bit. I was quite naughty! hehe.


Good man!! :lol:


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Very quick chest session today to get me back into the swin gof things. Will be adding alot more cardio now as I want to get the fat right down.

Flat Bench 90kg x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6.

Incline Dumbell Press 30kg x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6.

Cable Cross Overs 17.5kg x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8.

Foods

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 40 g,

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 70 g

Meal 2

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 3

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 300 grams

Meal 4

Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself - British Quark, 1 container (250 gs ea.)

Nuts - Walnuts, english, 50 g

Meal 5

Asparagus - Raw, 100 g

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet

300 grams

TOTAL: 1,910 Cals 62g Carbs 65g Fat 281g Protein


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Lol found my first 'progress' pic from last year.
> 
> View attachment 87040


Big difference between this and your avi!!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers mate!

Mega cut starts now. No messing round!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Had to take few days off the gym due to some family commitments  however...

Chest and Bi's and abs today.

Crunches 3 x 30.

Bench Leg raises 20 x 20 x 15.

Decline BP 90kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10.

Flat DB Press 30kg x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8

Incline DB Press SS with flies 32kg x 6 x 6 x 6. Flies 16kg x 6 x6 x 6 x6 .

Cable cross over 17kg x 15 x 15 x 15 x 15.

Alt DB Curls 16kg x 8 x 8 x8 x8.

Ez Bar preacher curls 30kg x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6.

Incline db curls 8kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10.

30 Minute run.

Foods

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 50 g

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 2

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 3

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 300 grams

Tilda - Brown Basmati Microwave Rice, 125 g

Meal 4

Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself - British Quark, 1 container (250 gs ea.)

Meal 5

Asda - Extra Lean Mince Beef, 250 g

Veg - Veg Brocolli , 100 g

Meal 6

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein - Strawberry, 30 g	1

TOTAL:	1,808 Cals	100g carbs 40g fat	282g	Protein


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Legs today.

Leg Extentions 30kg x 15. 70kg x 10. 95kg x 6 x 6 x 6 x 6.

Squats 60kg x 15. 100kg x 8 x 8. 110kg x 5 x 5. 100kg x 6.

Leg Press 240kg x 7 x 7 x 7.

Hack Calf Raises 70kg x 12 x 12 x 12 x 12.

Single Leg curls 30kg x 15. 35kg x 8 x8 x 8 x8.

Food!

Meal 1

Flavahans - Quick Oats, 50 g

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 2

Golden Acre - Virtually Fat Free Quark, 1 container (250 gs ea.)

Bananas - Raw, 100 g

Meal 3

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 334 grams

Tilda Legendary Rice - Wholegrain Pilau, 1 container

Meal 4

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein - Strawberry, 60 g

Meal 5

Asda - Fish - River Cobbler Fillet , 1 container (230 gs ea.)

Veg - Veg Brocolli , 100 g

TOTAL: 1,875 143g 37g 253g 2mg 659mg 21g 15g


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good consistant work now mate,pluck away and then it comes to you.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers my friend


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Not updated in a while due to me being busy, so will update from today and try to keep it updated!

Will be just doing some cardio today and some abs.

Upping my carbs a bit today.

Todays food

Flavahans - Porridge 100 g

Dymatize Elite Whey Protein Isolate Rich Chocolate - Protein Powder, 2 scoop (33g)

Asda - Blueberries, 20 g

Bananas - Raw, 100 g

Strawberries - Raw, 50 g

Meal 2

Dymatize Elite Whey Protein Isolate Rich Chocolate - Protein Powder, 2 scoop (33g)

Bananas - Raw, 100 g

Meal 3

Sainsbury's - Hot 'n' Spicy Chicken Breast Slices, 1 container (160 gs ea.)

Tilda - Brown Basmati Microwave Rice, 250 g

Meal 4

Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself - Beef Escalope, 200 grams

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

TOTAL: 1,869cals 209gcarbs 26g fat 208gProt


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Abs, chest and 30 mins cardio done today.

Left a little weaf, so banged the reps out, as appose to weight.

Bench Press 100kg x 3. 95kg x 8. 90kg x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8.

Incline DB Press 36kg x 4. 32kg x 8 x 8 x8 x 8.

Cables at different angles and weights.

Hammer stength to 30kg x 20 no rest 15kg x 10. 10kg x 20.

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge

60 g Dymatize Elite Whey Protein Isolate Rich Chocolate - Protein Powder, 1 scoop

Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself - Beef Escalope, 100 grams

Asda - Egg - Large Free Range, 2 egg

Meal 2

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 3

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 250 grams

Meal 4

Nuts - Almonds, 30 g

Meal 5

Asda - Turkey Breast Steaks, 214 g

Veg - Veg Brocolli , 100 g

Meal 6

Sainsbury's - Quark (Be Good to Yourself), 250 g

TOTAL: 1,881Cals 82gCarbs 56g fat 285g Prot


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

**Edit - A little weak!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Back today.

Close grip pull ups - 4 x bodyweight. 8 sets.

Deadlifts - 60kg x 15. 100kg x 10 x 8 x 8. 120kg x 6. 145kg x 2.

Wide Grip Lat pulldowns at different weights.

Dumbell rows 30kg x 10. 4 sets.

Cable rows diffrent weights.

Upper Back row machine burn out.

Cardio for 35 mins.

Food

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 40 g,

Asda - Strawberries 100g,

Asda - Blueberries, 50 g

Bananas - Raw, 100 g

Mattesons Turkey Rashers - Lightly Smoked, 1 container (6 slices ea.)

Holland & Barrett - Omega 3 Fish Oil 1000 Mg,

Musclepharm - Assault Preworkout Drink, 1/2 Scoop

Meal 2

Dymatize Elite Whey Protein Isolate Rich Chocolate - Protein Powder, 2 scoop (33g)

Meal 3

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 300 grams

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Tilda - Brown Basmati Microwave Rice, 250 g

Meal 4

Generic - Chicken Breast Fillet - Skinless -

200 grams Asda Extra Special - Asparagus Tips, 120 g boiled

Meal 5

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 30 g

TOTAL: 1,867 Cals 153g Carbs 34g fat 237g Protein


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

How you finding MP's Assault as a pre work out. I tried it the other day and didn't rate it took 1 scoop got a little buzz which was gone by the time I finished my warm up.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah not much of a buzz as you say mate, but still managed to plough thru the workout and do some cardio, its only my 2nd scoop so i'll give it a chance. I take other stims so i'm sticking to half a scoop for now.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Right. Not been good with this recently.

Just started my 8 week mega cut now, might extend to a 12 dependnign on my results but hope to be where I want to be in 8.

Started 100mg of winny a few days ago (Prochem) and diet has been nailed the past week.

Arms today. Will update later.

Here is todays food.

Meal 1

Mattesons Turkey Rashers - Lightly Smoked, 1 container (6 slices ea.)

Hovis (Uk) - Bread (Wholemeal, Medium Sliced), 2 slice 1

Asda - Egg - Large Free Range, 1 egg

Meal 2

Asda - Sweet Potatoes*, 150 g

Asda - Turkey Breast Steaks, 200 g

Meal 3

Asda - Turkey Breast Steaks, 250 g

Tilda Legendary Rice - Wholegrain Pilau, 0.5 container

Meal 4

Carnivor - by Musclemeds - Beef Protein Isolate, 2 scoop

Meal 5

Veg - Veg Brocolli , 100 g

Chicken Breast Fillet 200 grams

TOTAL: 1,894 Cals 127g Carbs 28g Fat 291g protein


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Arms and HIIT for 20 mins

Close grip BP

60kg x 15. 80kg x 6 x 6. 75kg x 5. 70kg x 7 60kg x 10.

Alt DB Curls (Really weak on this today for some reason Grr) 10kg x 20. 16kg x 6 x 6. 14kg x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8.

Superset

Skull Crushers with EZ Bar 20kg x 40.

EZ Bar Curls 20kg x 30.

Skull Crushers with EZ Bar 20kg x 30.

EZ Bar Curls 20kg x 20.

Skull Crushers with EZ Bar 20kg x 20.

EZ Bar Curls 20kg x 20.

Superset

Ropepush downs 5kg x 40

Hammer curls 7kg x 20

Ropepush downs 5kg x 40

Hammer curls 7kg x 20

Ropepush downs 5kg x 40

Hammer curls 7kg x 20

20 Minute intival run

10klm job for 2 mins then 14 klm for 1 min.

FOOKED!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

1 hours cardio today, burnt around 800 cals.

Food. Upped carbs today, will lower tomorrow and throughout the week.

Meal 1

Flavahans - Porridge 80 g

Asda - Blueberries, 50 g

Bananas - Raw, 60 g

Asda - British Strawberries, 100 g

Gaspari Nutrition - Myofusion Probiotic Strawberries N Cream, 2 rounded scoop 39g

Meal 2

Tilda - Brown Basmati Microwave Rice, 125 g

Asda - Smart Price Chicken Breast Filets, 200 g

Meal 3

Tilda - Brown Basmati Microwave Rice, 125 g

Asda Smart Price - Chicken Breast Fillets, 100 g

Meal 4

Sci-Mx - Protein Flapjack Apple and Caramel Flavour, 1 bar (80g)

Meal 5

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 490grams, 100 grams

Veg - Veg Brocolli , 100 g

TOTAL: 1,841cals 217gcarbs 28g fat 198g Protein


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Chest/Tris yesterday.

Bench Press 60kg x 15. 100kg x 4. 95kg x 6 x 6. 90kg x 8. 60kg x 10.

Decline DB Press 40kg x 6 x 6. 38kg x 8 x 8 x 8.

Incline Bench Press 50kg x 10 x 10 x 10 x 10 .

Incline Flies 18kg x 8 x 8 x 8 x 8.

Machine Rope Extensions various weights

Dips

Weight Dips.

Food

Meal 1

Gaspari Nutrition - Myofusion Probiotic Strawberries N Cream, 2 rounded scoop 39g

Flavahans - Quick Oats, 50 g

Asda - Blueberries, 100 g

Bananas - Raw, 100 g

Meal 2

Carnivor - by Musclemeds - Beef Protein Isolate, 2 scoop

Assault Muscle Pharm - Assault Muscle Pharm, 1/2 Scoop

Meal 3

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet 300 grams

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Meal 5

Sainsbury's Scottish Responsibly Sourced - Salmon Fillets Skinless & Boneless, 150 g

Sainsburys - Baby Spinich, 100 g

Meal 6

Dymatize Enterprises - Elite Whey Chocolate Powder (Rich Chocolate), 2 Scoop (32.4g)

TOTAL: 1,862 Cals	124g Carbs 39g Fat 255g Protein


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Weight has gone to 182lbs from 189 last week! Seems a lot but no muscle lost as strength is going up again. If I can lose about 3lbs a week, i'll be happy. That should put me at around 165lbs in about 8 weeks.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Back and Bi's later.

Todays food will be/has been.

Meal 1

Asda - Blueberries, 50 g

Bananas - Raw, 100 g

Gaspari Nutrition - Myofusion Probiotic Strawberries N Cream, 2 rounded scoop 39g

Asda - British Strawberries, 100 g

Dorset Cereals - Simply Fruit and Seeds Muesli, 100 g

Oatly - Oaty Milk, 250 g

Meal 2

Carnivor - by Musclemeds - Beef Protein Isolate, 2 scoop

Assault Muscle Pharm - Pre-Workout Shake, 1/2 scoop

Meal 3

John West - Tuna Chunks In Spring Water, 1 Can (130g)

Hovis (Uk) - Bread (Wholemeal, Medium Sliced), 2 slice

Asda - Extra Light Mayonnaise (Squeezy), 10 ml

Meal 6

Asda - Mediterranean Style Veg, 205 g 1/2 pack

Beef - Rump Steak Raw 250 g

TOTAL: 1,852 cals	184g carbs 33g fat 209g Prot


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

After reading about all over body workouts, ive decided to give this a try for a few weeks. Starting today.

Day 1

Squats 5 x 5

Bench press 5 x 5

Dumbell Rows 5 x 5

Dumbell Press 5 x 5

Skull Crushers 5 x 5

BarBell Curls 5 x 5

Barbell Shrugs 5 x fail

Day 2

Abs cardio

Day 3

Pull Ups 5 x fail

Dead Lifts 5 x 5

Dips 5 x fail

Miliatry Press 5 x 5

Calf raises 5 x 5

Precher EZ Bar Curls

DB Shrugs 5 x fail

day 4

Abs cardio

Day 5

Incline Dumbell Press 5 x 5

Leg Press 5 x 5

Side Lat raises 5 x fail

Rear Delts 5 x fail

Stiff Deadlifts 5 x 5

Leg Extentions 5 x 5

VBar Push Down 5 x 5

Day 6

Tabata

Crunches

Decline Bench Press

Squats

Dips Assisted

Wide Lat Pull Downs

BarBell Curls


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Starting to see the top of my abs in the morning 

Loving the 100mg winnys per day. Strength is on the up and I feel hard and looking more vascular. BF is going down nicley! 5 more weeks of the winnts left too!


----------

